# Mucus in the poop?



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone know why they get the mucus in their poop?? Just wondering she's had more mucus here lately than in the beginning haven't changed anything. I know I've read jess normal just never read anywhere why and didn't know if anyone had any insight??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Is the poop stinkier , like kinda foul nasty smelling? Different odor than normal? You might have her checked for Giardia .


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

yeah look at giardia


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My dog's poop gets mucous when her colitis flares up.
Why does she have colitis? I believe having been treated for giardia 3x when she was younger.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sorry, I'm no help because I never bother checking my dogs poop (too many of them and too big an area to check).


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Warm weather causes worm infestation. Treat her with garlic and ground pumpkin seeds ( natural deworming) first to see if it stops if she had colitis. But, signs of colitis is painful defecation and often continuous diarrhea. 
What do you feed your dog? It could be the amount of starch in food, or it could be too soft food like cooked lungs. Turn onto chiken and rice, rice saturates the excess mosture, and provide raw beef bones daily, not all chewed bone mass is digested, a part of it goes through the guts and cleans them like a brush.
http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pet-health-information/article/animal-health/colitis-in-dogs/539


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Having an EPI dog, as soon as I see mucus stools - I know he has SIBO.

Signs of SID/SIBO can be yellow tinges to the stools, continued loose/soft stools, or “iffy” stools, intermittent sloppy stools, *mucus coating* on stools, flatulence, lack of appetite, stomach noises, crankiness, lethargic, low or low-normal B12


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

In the case of my dogs that had this about 10 years ago, I accidentally discovered the cause being the raw local honey I was giving in hopes of dealing with allergies.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

David Taggart said:


> Warm weather causes worm infestation. [/URL]


Can you site documentation proving this?

My dogs have lived through many years of warm weather and they do NOT get worms from it.


----------



## sembry (Feb 20, 2014)

My girl is on a raw diet. Just today made it 1 full month raw. I am giving raw honey so I might stop and see if that helps. She did just have a bout of diarrhea for a couple days then back to solid stool just had a little mucus oon it couype of times and remember reading that could be normal when switching ro raw in the first few months??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

